
Cryptol: DSL for specifying cryptographic algorithms - xkarga00
http://www.cryptol.net/index.html
======
tommd
Some recent happenings in Cryptol land include:

    
    
      * Dylan recently released a literate Cryptol version of the CFRG's ChaCha20/Poly1305 document.  Very cool to see more Cryptol code like this.
      * Merged the fork of SBV with upstream.
      * ABC is now a supported prover.
      * Support for parallel (first to finish) proving using ':set prover=any'.
      * The type checker has been revamped for v2.3, so we should see simpler constraints "soon".

~~~
CHY872
Parallel proving should be a big bonus. Nipkow found that on the Isabelle test
set, using 3 theorem proves in parallel gave as good results in 5 seconds as
the best among them gave in 120.

------
nickpsecurity
It's another amazing piece of work largely developed by Galois Inc: a company
that invents and develops great stuff on a regular basis. One of the few doing
high assurance. Their blog [1] is a gold mine of their interesting work and
tips.

Two other works HN readers might like are Copilot [2] and Ivory [3]. Copilot
is a DSL for distributed monitors and real-time systems. The result is
QuickCheck'd, model-checked, hard, real-time C. Ivory is a DSL that embeds a
subset of C into Haskell to leverage its power and increase safety. It was
used in the SMACCMPilot UAV program [4], which is open source.

[1] [https://galois.com/blog/](https://galois.com/blog/)

[2] [http://leepike.github.io/Copilot/](http://leepike.github.io/Copilot/)

[3] [http://ivorylang.org/ivory-introduction.html](http://ivorylang.org/ivory-
introduction.html)

[4] [https://galois.com/blog/2013/10/smaccmpilot-open-source-
auto...](https://galois.com/blog/2013/10/smaccmpilot-open-source-autopilot-
software-for-uavs/)

------
tronracer
Cryptol was originally designed for the NSA. There's a good article on it in
NSA's The Next Wave from 2011 [1], which is also linked under documentation.

[1] PDF:
[https://www.nsa.gov/research/tnw/tnw191/articles/pdfs/TNW_19...](https://www.nsa.gov/research/tnw/tnw191/articles/pdfs/TNW_19_1_Web.pdf)

~~~
nickpsecurity
It was. It's since been used by all sorts of groups and open sourced. One of
the few, good things that come from NSA's Information Assurance Directorate.
Btw, below is a better link that isn't sideways and full of NSA's crap.

[http://cryptol.net/files/empowering_the_experts.pdf](http://cryptol.net/files/empowering_the_experts.pdf)

